# Why is ibs worse at weekends?



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

Its just damm typical!IBS-D always flares up at weekends, that Saterday morning feeling. Is it because we wake up and think "oh where is my partner going to want to go today?" "Will my family need me to take them anywhere?" etc.Does anyone else get this!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can be funny. Some people do worse on weekday/workdays and better on weekends and vacations. Some are the other way around.Some things to look at.One you noticed...different thoughts/expectations/stresses you have on weekends that may not be the same as weekdays.But we usually also do not behave the same on weekends.Is your schedule for sleeping or eating very different?Do you eat different things?Stuff like that.Some people don't handle the normal shift in schedule on weekends as well depending on how badly things like sleeping in mess up your biological clock. So there can be a lot of factors.K.


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

It sounds like you may have the same kind of worries I do. I do pretty well during the week because I'm not usually going anywhere with anyone else. I know if I'm driving I can stop somewhere to go to the bathroom, or if I'm in a store and start feeling badly I can go camp out in the bathroom without inconveniencing anyone. I know that its not my fault that I have IBS, but I feel guilty when my family has to wait around while I'm in the bathroom or just not go somewhere because I'm feeling badly. And, of course, when I worry about it, its more likely to happen!


----------



## kmcquaig (Jul 20, 2002)

Hello!







I am actually the opposite. I have a worse time with it during the week than I do on the weekends (usually). I think it's because I -know- that on saturday and sunday I don't have to go anywhere if I don't want too. As for my family...after 27 years, they are finally used to me having to camp out in the bathroom for long periods of time. They still get annoyed about it, but they are used to it.


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

To me the weekdays are comfortable. I work with kids and not affected much because most of my attacks are before or after work since I'm only a part timer. I'm also a student and rarely am inconveniced into having to run to the bathroom when I'm in class. But, I dread going out with a group of friends even to church. I'f they decide to go with me to the bathroom after I announce where I'm going, I hate disgusting them with the smell of my feces. I love people, but get uncomfortable around them because I'm differnt.


----------

